# Toilet too close to tub



## jar546 (Oct 18, 2009)

OK, so you need 21" in front of a toilet and the toilet can be along the side of the tub as long as it is 15" minimum to center of the toilet.  What about this setup where the toilet is blocking the side of the tub.  I say no way.  The figure in the IRC is all you have to go by because they did not write it out properly.

http://www.inspectpa.com/download/smallbath.pdf


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

Jeff - Not sure what the problem is... That is almost exactly the way the bathrooms in my modular are set up. (Besides, the toilet doubles as an ashtray when I am soaking in the tub! LOL)


----------



## mueller (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

Jeff-

I have to agree with JD. I,m in New Jersey and this is a very common bath layout.

Just came out of my own bath, 18 " to tub and not a problem.

I think it is questionable if the 15" even applies.

2705.1

5. The centerline of water closets or bidets shall be not less

than 15 inches (381 mm) from adjacent walls or partitions

or not less than 15 inches (381 mm)from the centerline

of a bidet to the outermost rim of an adjacent water

closet. There shall be at least 21 inches (533 mm) clearance

in front of the water closet, bidet or lavatory to any

wall, fixture or door.

NJ is under 06 NSPC which also does not address this, But does allow 12" from toilet to end of tub.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

It does not say it can't be there but the figures don't show that setup so I am questioning it.  They will make the 15" requirement but I still don't think it is a good setup.  Nonetheless, it is apparently code compliant.


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

And I never liked a 30" drop-off without a guard!

NYS used to allow 18" with no guard, now it's 30"...

But you go ahead and feel uncomfortable with the proximity of a toilet to a tub, Jeff. (We still love ya!     )

Seriously though, they can't show every possible configuration of fixtures.


----------



## north star (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

*`*

*Jeff,*

*The plan layout is code compliant!   It meets the minimum*

*separation distances.*

*Besides, you can slide right off of the Throne and into the*

*tub,  ...talk about convenience!   :lol:*

*`*


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

north star - One word... EEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## peach (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

Really common layout... including in both of my bathrooms that have tubs..


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

I've designed a few that way.

I've reviewed a few that way.

In fact, my second bath in my home is this way.

Not the greatest bathroom in the world but probably the most built as it takes up the least amount of space.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

Layout looks like a normal low square footage home that's been allowed by code for years. Not much room for a bidet! "Texas boot cleaner".


----------



## pwood (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

jeff,

  if you have ever had the flu and had stuff coming out of you in several locations at the same time, you would think this design is brilliant :mrgreen: and code compliant too.


----------



## knockadse (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

I think this it the new "green" bathroom layout. Almost the smallest square footage allowed and the smallest cubic footage to heat and cool.


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 26, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

Have to agree with everyone that is the most common layout you will see starter homes and middle class homes. I have two that looks that way, one in a modular in Colorado and one in my condo in Washington.


----------



## jim baird (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: Toilet too close to tub

A few yrs back my wife and two little ones took an Amtrak sleeper to DC.  The bath there was so tiny you could not sit on the john w/o your nose scraping the wall in front.

A friend's split level near Atlanta had the washer/dryer shoehorned into a bathroom such that when they bought a new clothes washer they had to remove the toilet to get the washer out and the new one in.


----------

